# Cypripedium kentuckiense



## tenman (May 27, 2014)

I was rather surprised when I saw this young plant was about to bloom. Had it about three years, it's two growths this year, the tallest is only about ten inches high but produced this 4.5" flower.


----------



## Dido (May 28, 2014)

Nice pouch color


----------

